# Hydrazine hydrate ? Any one know this ?



## spoke27 (Nov 10, 2008)

Any one Know hydrazine hydrate ? How can I use For drop gold ? İts Explosive material


----------



## Lou (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes I know it. Works well for a lot of things, too well. If your gold isn't already pure, any PGMs will come down with the gold using N2H4.H2O.

Best stick with sodium metabisulfite or sulfur dioxide gas. 

Leave hydrazine to the platinum metals.


Lou


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 11, 2008)

How can I use application ? I have AR I dont add Urea.. 
do you have examples ?


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2008)

first of all trash should be incenerated, if high karat quarter with silver make shot , eliminate base metals if possible with niric acid, before using aqua regia to disolve the gold,
with aqua regia and a solution containig disolved gold the nitric acid needs to be eliminated for most precipitants to work properly (this eliminates the oxidizer that helped to dissolve the gold, and will keep the gold disolved in the chloride solution), this can be done by evaporating the solution(fume hood or outdoors do not breath fumes), evaporate down to a syrup consistancy, (but not to where it starts to crystalize), add a little HCL to keep wet, do this a total of three times. 
also be aware as the nitric concentrate's it gets to a point that it wants to come out allmost all at once at this point the vessle can foam over, making a mess and loosing your gold, to overcome this I dont heat it too hot the first boil, watching it carefully, I have learned to see the warning sighns that it wants to start that foaming process,(it starts with many small bubbles at surface)
after nitric is removed let cool, I usually add water at least to make it three times the volume (taking care not to thermally shock and break the glass) then filter the solution, the silver, lead mercury if any in you mix will now be left in filter and any trash if it was not properly removed before. the solution contains your gold and any PGM that may have been there, now your gold can be precipitated with a number of precipitants, (SO2,ferrous sulfate,sodium metabisulfite,Etcetera)

urea is an option to eliminate nitric without boiling,I have more luck boiling.
sulfurous(not sulfuric acid) SO2 gas is supposed to precipitate gold without totaly ridding the nitric acid (I would eliminate the nitric). ther are several different precipitants you can choose from,
ferrous sulfate is one of my favorite ones easy to make with Iron and sulfuric acid, I hope this answer is helpful,


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 11, 2008)

butcher said:


> SO2 gas is supposed to precipitate gold without totaly ridding the nitric acid (I would eliminate the nitric).


My experiences indicate that's true-----but it presents problems in the washing procedure unless the nitrates are eliminated. I heartily endorse the elimination. 

If all of the nitrates are not eliminated, when the gold powder is boiled in the washing procedure, some of the gold will re-dissolve, until the nitrates are consumed. While it was rare, I had that happen on occasion. 

A good way to insure that all nitrates are consumed is to add a button of pure gold to the solution as it evaporates. With an adequate supply of HCl, the unused nitric will be consumed by dissolving the added gold. It saves a considerable amount of time in evaporation, permitting the solution to be condensed, but not necessarily evaporated completely. That, too, was one of my routines. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2008)

and you should see the beutiful gold Harold has produced.
Harold I tried the gold addition on evaporation it worked great for me.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 11, 2008)

I found the added gold to be a must as I got busier and busier in refining. I figured others would enjoy the results.

Harold


----------



## spoke27 (Nov 11, 2008)

How Can I use hydrazine hydrate ? For drop Gold at Ar solution?


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 12, 2008)

By the way its also rocket fuel.

I working on KI/I2/H20 leach with Hydroxyl Amine HCL as a precipitant.
It is a regenerative bath...


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 14, 2008)

Be used with nitric acid - one component of AR.
Threfore delete first the nitric acid


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 14, 2008)

this stuff melts at 33 C. rocket fuel.
I went with hydroyxlamine -hcl which is Hydrazine in the presense of ammonia


----------



## Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Er not quite! Hydrazine and hydroxylamine are completely different, but both are very dangerous in their freebase form.

It also melts at just over the freezing point of water, at least the pure stuff! So you meant 33F or 1C, not 33C! Or perhaps you meant hydroxylamine instead of hydrazine, that does in fact melt at 33C!

Unfortunately, not the best substitute for N2H4.

Lou


----------

